# Would u leave earth as we know it for Middle Earth?



## Woo (Jan 2, 2002)

During the hunt for the ring & what race would u be?
Valar, Maiar, Orc, Elf, etc?

Remember this means leaving beind all loved ones and loved things!
But a cloud in ur mind prevents u from knowing the fate of the ring and its events!


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2002)

That's a hard choice.I prefer to think we now Live in the Fifth or Sixth Age and as the only speaking race left on earth is we,men,we don't have to decide anything.We are mortal.
Yet,I guess you expect another answer.I would be an Elf ,live in ME and leave it on the last ship.It means all my beloved ones would have left before me,and in fact,I would follow them.


----------



## Earnil (Jan 3, 2002)

If I was given the chance to move to Middle Earth I would leave for ME right at the point of me being given the chance. And I would probably live in Aman during the time of the War of the Ring as an Elf.


----------



## Thariel (Jan 3, 2002)

I would be one of the Blue Wizards, either Alatar or Palando. Why you ask? So I can find out what happens to them by being one of them. I would be Alatar and I'd get Palando to follow me back to the west where I would help in the "War of The Ring". Palando and I would join the company of the ring so there are more Wizards, thus making their journey easier.


----------



## Legolam (Jan 3, 2002)

I would jump at the chance to go to ME!

I think I would like to be an elf during the War of the Ring and go with the Fellowship. Even though it would be scary and dangerous, I'd hope that I would survive and eventually leave ME and see what was over the sea. That's always fascinated me!


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 3, 2002)

I'd like to be of the Laiquendi of Greenwood; I love forests and archery, and living in a hidden kingdom would be quite safe (one would think). As an Elf, it would be an excellent chance to learn about the world around me, and discover new things.. But I would definately feel sad, to watch the whole world fly past me. In my sorrow I would probably leave for Valinor.


----------



## SarumansTreason (Jan 3, 2002)

Yes, I would immediately go to ME given the chance. I would probably be a hobbit. ( I would want to be mortal, so when I died, I would no longer have to think of the ones I left behind on Modern Earth.) Hobbits love to party, so thats my boat.


----------



## proudfoot (Jan 3, 2002)

Its very tempting. But I think I'd have to go for being an elf. The humans have it really bad there. They get to die early, get all the diseases, do most of the fighting, and they don't even get to go to the undying lands at the end of it all!

We hobbits live quite a good life in ME, but the elves have it all. 

I wonder what it would really be like. No electricity. Not much news. Virtually no books. Very dark at night, and a LOT of things going bump in the dark. There would be good fellowship - but what about doctors and dentists? Tales would be told, songs would be sung. beautiful vistas of the Misty Mountains, and timeless secret places.....

I'll think about it.


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 3, 2002)

nah there's no internet...

OK I would be the Maia Eonwe! Listen to my trumpets, so cool walking the jewel encrusted streets of Tuna!


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Jan 3, 2002)

I don't think I would want to leave Earth as we know it. Not that Earth is that great, I just don't think I could leave everything I know and love.

If I did however decide to go, I would either be a hobbit (for the same reasons as SarumansTreason), or a valar. Playing god, would be interesing.


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 3, 2002)

I don't think I'd want to go to ME right now....but in a few years I think I would definitely go... I would want to be an elf & live in Mirkwood or Lorien.


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 3, 2002)

Heck yeah Id go to ME! I would be a Maiar. Immortal, and invincible but never bother anyone or anything. Just wander around the whole of Arda. See everything and be left alone. That would be great.


----------



## Haven (Jan 3, 2002)

I would go to Middle-Earth...just as long as I could bring my mom with me. (No, no, seriously, I think she loves these stories more than I do...we stay up really late talking about them.  Sounds corny I know, but it's the truth.) I dont' know what I would be...but I know she would be a dwarf.


----------



## Woo (Jan 3, 2002)

As it so stands to date i love middle earth but i could not leave earth as i know it.
I would probably become ill of homesickness, 
I'd miss my friends, family and enemies too much!!
I know this sounds bad, but only probably if i lost everything dear to me, would i be content in middle earth!
And become a maia spirit and aid as gandalf did!


----------



## BreadOrc (Jan 3, 2002)

> In a matter-of-fact tone, I prefer to stay where I am right now. I wouldn't wanna be amidst all the trampling horses that the Nazguls travel on, or in the mines where the Orcs want your heads for no good reason at all. So, heh, be more realistic, everyone would pick to live in somewhere more peaceful.


Unless of course, I get to co-habit with the hobbits and find accomadation at The Shire. I tink I wouldn't mind at all


----------



## GladrielElf1985 (Jan 3, 2002)

hmmm, hard question! There is a lot I know and love here, but a lot I have fallen in love with in Middle earth as well. I think if I made the decision to leave my life here behind and go to middle earth, I would want to be either an Elf or a Wizard. Can there be female Wizards? If not, i'll pioneer the thought of it.


----------



## Obbit Trifill (Jan 3, 2002)

*On my eleventy hundredth*

birthday, I would give a party, inviting all my friends and some of the sour pusses I have known, and right at the end of my speech, I would smile at my friends and, just before I disappeared in a puff of smoke (and went to Middle Earth), I would moon the sour pusses leaving them stunned with no chance to get even.

Of course, I would take a machine gun with me, and a lot of ammunition, and at the very moment I landed in Middle Earth, I would become the 10th member of the Fellowship and I would start nailing Ring Wraiths and Orcs like there was no tomorrow. Picture it. (Were are talking a lot of ammo here.)

I would also ask Frodo to let me put the ring on for a few minutes, just to see what all the fuss was about. (He would allow me this opportunity. It's always important to be nice to the guy with the machine gun, you know.)

Great question! A candidate for a 5 star rating!!!


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 3, 2002)

Galadriel, there can be Wizard anythings. Remember, they werent Men or Elves, they were Maiar and could take the shape of anything. Old men just seemed to fit them. So yes, you could be a Female-looking Wizard.


----------



## The Sindar (Jan 3, 2002)

The wizards were Istari, not Maiar, and there is a difference too.

Sauron on the other hand was a fallen Maiar, along with the balrogs.


----------



## LadyEowyn (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woo _
> *During the hunt for the ring & what race would u be?
> Valar, Maiar, Orc, Elf, etc?
> 
> ...



I would Love to be an Elf, as gorgeous, brilliant and strong as Galadriel. But, I would also love to be as strong willed, and careless as Tom Bombadil, as ferce and wise as Gandalf, and as kind hearted as Sam. Oh, and I can't forget as Loved and as brave as Aragorn.

I would definately live in Middle-Earth.


----------



## Atticus (Jan 7, 2002)

I would leave this earth for Middle Earth without a second thought, I would be an elf so that I might depart over the sea to see the undying lands as well as be there to witness the fall of Sauron.


----------



## sigo94 (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Sindar _
> *The wizards were Istari, not Maiar, and there is a difference too.
> 
> Sauron on the other hand was a fallen Maiar, along with the balrogs. *



When did the istari quit being Maiar?? Don't have the books right now, but I do know that at The Encyclopedia of Arda (Istari), they definately are listed as Maiar. Olorin is mentioned in the Silmarillion as a Maiar serving Manwe (?) Since Olorin is Gandalfs original name "Olorin I was in the West that is No More" (paraphrase)... that makes him a Maiar...

just my $.02


----------



## WarriorMay (Jan 7, 2002)

I would go to ME! I wouldn't mind leaving everything behind, I would find some friends there, although I don't know about family. What race I would be in? I want to be an elf. It sounds like a cool life, and plus you could have cool ears. 

(ME, I thought you all went crazy for a bit, then I finally got it. Forgive me, I am very slow right now.)


----------



## sigo94 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Istari are not Maiar*

Found it!


> Wisest of the Maiar was Olorin
> _Silmarillian: Valaquenta_


and


> Olorin I was in my youth in the West that is forgotten.
> _The Two Towers IV 5 (The White Rider)_


I would have to say the Istari are indeed Maiar..


----------



## elenya (Jan 7, 2002)

I'd go!! think how much fun it would be!! I'd have to be an elf. they're so quik and...well magical is the best word i can come up with.


----------



## LadyEowyn (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elenya _
> *I'd go!! think how much fun it would be!! I'd have to be an elf. they're so quik and...well magical is the best word i can come up with. *



Welcome to the forum Elenya.=)


----------



## Moonbeams (Jan 8, 2002)

I would definetly jump into ME, bother all the people I'm leaving behind!
I wouldn't mind being anything, except maybe an orc, if I was there. But most of all, I'd also, like so many of you, like to be an elf. Not for their beauty, but for the number of years they can live, an enjoy all of ME. But I wouldn't like to end up there around the last war, too short a time... more, give me eons, from the beginning, to see everything, from the light of the Trees, to the death of Sauron. And that would maybe be enough.


----------



## BluestEye (Jan 8, 2002)

I would leave this world to enter ME (though I already live in ME = Middle EAST)  
I think my choice will be to take a Human shape and live in Minas Tirith so that I could go down to the Great Library beneath the Palace and read the history of Middle Earth and its legends written in first hand.  

BluestEye


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 8, 2002)

I can't choose! I happen to like this earth pretty much and I'm just to chicken to leave my loved ones behind. Tough one, really.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 8, 2002)

Yep I'd leave for middle Earth. I'd be an elf in the first age, Most probably Feanor, But then again Tuor would be a great life.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Jan 8, 2002)

I would go indeed to ME! I would be a Maia, and live there in Minas Tirith or Rohan till I felt it was time to return to Valinor. Or possibly an elf, so as to feel the pain of time, and the joy of the sea. And If a Vala I would be Ulmo, for he was in a sene independent from the others.


----------



## Branwen (Jan 9, 2002)

I would go to the Middle-earht immediately,if I had a chance.I would like to be a human and be in the Fellowship of the Ring...
But hey,what if we don't have to go anywhere?What if we LIVE in Middle-earht but just we have forgotten that?...What if the history we know is lies,what if Tolkien tells about the real history of our earth?I mean,maybe the Middle-earth with all that amazing and wonderful things and creatures is our past,maybe it really existed,but when the last wizard and elf left,magic has gone,and now there are only we-humans-left?...


'What if you slept?And what if,in your dream,you went to heaven and plucked there a strange,beautiful flower?And what if,when you awoke,you had the flower in your hand?And what then?..'


----------



## bryogirl (Jan 9, 2002)

It's been really fun reading this board! I finally registered.  
I would leave for ME, and I would like to be an Elf, though I think that I'll be more realistic as a hobbit. I mean, I think with my stomach half the time.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 10, 2002)

> *Would u leave earth as we know it for Middle Earth? *



In a heartbeat....

I'd want o be an elf and live in Rivendell.


----------



## TGC (Jan 11, 2002)

*Yes*

Of course i would! and i would be an elf, and im back to the discussion forum!


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jan 11, 2002)

I decided the first time I read The Hobbit when I was 7 that I wanted to live in a hobbit-hole, and I still want to now  !

~Kit


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 11, 2002)

Welcome, Elenya, Branwen and Bryogirl. 
I don't think people really realize what immortality is. This is quite obvious, as it is impossible everywhere else but in our minds. Also a person can be immortal, ie. be remembered, even after he is dead. But I'm talking about physical immortality: that you will not die unless you are killed. 
Sure, it would be interesting, peaceful and facsinating to have for ever to explore the unknown and to learn new things (Kind of like in "Groundhog Day", but with a *new* day each time ).
But although there is, suffice to say, an unlimited amount of knowledge in the world; on this planet alone, it doesn't mean you wouldn't get bored, frustrated or lonely. Just..living, staying alive for as long as the earth exists might sound real snazzy, but I for one think it would become tedious after a while. I'm not saying it wouldn't be great to live as a 25- year-old for the rest of your life, and I'm sure you would be quite happy for at least a few hundred years (now THAT sounds weird). That's why I've always thought that elves have some sort of extra gland in their brains or something, which makes them unable to become bored. Hmm, I could do with one of those...

I'm just saying, nothing is only good, just as nothing is wholly bad. We should remember that when we think of Elves. Although they are not human, they have feelings and emotions, and no life goes on without strife. Just 'cause you live for ever it doesn't mean you're happy.
Sorry I bored you, it just seems that someone around here should post some serious posts now and again.  j/k


----------



## Branwen (Jan 11, 2002)

...thanx Pontifex...
I agree that elves should have had something special in their brains or smt.like that,because it's simply impossible not to get bored living forever.Maybe that something was some special knowledge,or some feeling?...It's obvious that elves were pretty similar to humans at many points,still,they had something totally different.I guess that actually it's all about magics...


----------



## TGC (Jan 12, 2002)

*Just wanna Say, Welcome all new peeps*

i just wanted to say welcome you all! and im wonderin, is there anyone here that would want to be an orc living in the abandoned dwarven mithril mines?


----------



## Silme (Jan 12, 2002)

Oh yes, I'd *love* to go to ME as long as I can take my dog with me  First I thought I'd like to be an elf, but on second thought Rohan would be a great place too, as I enjoy riding.... So maybe Rohan at the time when Eorl settled there...
Or how about being a ent????


----------



## Bill the Pony (Jan 12, 2002)

Sure, I'd want to be Goldberry. I'll send back a "messenger moth" to tell all you guys who/what Tom Bombadil and Goldberry are.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 14, 2002)

i would love to be in M-E as a Maia or as an elf......cos then i'd eventually get to go to Valinor later on.....


----------



## Lindir (Jan 14, 2002)

Sure, I´ve always wanted to. 
And as for elves and immortality, we know that time doesn´t flow the same way for the elves as for the mortals so they probably don´t get borded, no more than we do anyway.


----------



## Mad Adski (Jan 14, 2002)

I'd definetly become a hardcore soldier of Gondor. And fight Orcs and general fun stuff like that. But would anyone in their right mind become a hobbit? Little, very hairy feet, not particularly adventurous. To be fair, not good. 

Anyway, I'm rooted in the real world, if only in a physical sense.

Mad Adski.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 14, 2002)

Well, some would rather have a comfort-filled, easy life, rather than an adventurous and difficult lifestyle. I know I wouldn't want to be so immobile all the time, but peace and quiet would be nice..


----------



## Oridin (Jan 15, 2002)

*If and what I would be*

I would leave ME for ME(modern earth for middle earth). It's time for a change and adventure. I'd probably be an elf of the Mirkwood, maybe perhaps related to Legolas in some way. I love walking through the woods and sitting on the bank of a gentle stream. Listening to the birds sing and the trees whispering in the flowing breeze. Being an avid archer and fan of hunting, Legolas and I would go on many of adventures together. I would certainly join the fellowship. I'd walk the golden fields of Lothieren(forgive my spelling). Chase after the orc with my blade or pierce his throat with my arrow flung from my bow with the strength of a hundred men. I would shout in joy of our triumphs and grieve in the losses of our companions. I fear nothing. I love everything. Middle Earth would be a most gracious home for an elf wannabe.


----------



## Mad Adski (Jan 15, 2002)

Yeah, but you'd after leave for the Undeying Lands after a short while though. But then, would you go the 1st Age, 2nd Age, 3rd Age or early 4th Age?

Mad Adski


----------



## adana (Jan 17, 2002)

i would leave tonight if i could, and i would go out as an elf


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 18, 2002)

Why do so many want to be of the Eldalië? Doesn't anyone appreciate the Gift of Men anymore?


----------



## Aredhel (Jan 18, 2002)

I'd be one of the Noldor, go to Middle-earth, live for a while, then leave across the sea.


----------



## daisy (Jan 18, 2002)

This thread is so bittersweet. If you had asked me five years ago, I would have said, 'where is the exit?' - I would have been an elf too, probably, or an entwife - but now I have a little girl and so I am like Wendy from Peter Pan - Neverland would be off-limits now!!!

I think I am a grown-up OH MY GOSH!!!! Not that you can't be a grown-up and hietail it to ME.

daisy


----------



## Jago (Jan 20, 2002)

I would diffenitly go to ME in a second! If I went I would be a hobbit of course! I could see it now Jago Garetts, Hobbiton,Over the lake, or something like that. When im older im gonna live like a hobbit under ground through big long tubes.


----------



## Elenciryaquen (Jan 23, 2002)

Leave this world, for the magical wondeful exciting ME? OF COURSE LOL. Yes I would do it in a heart beat.


----------



## Grond (Jan 23, 2002)

Not yes, but HELL YES!!!


----------



## Camille (Jan 23, 2002)

It seams that everybody would like to be an elf and of course if I had the chance to go to ME I would be and Elf too!! because they are beatiful and wise, what I dont like is if i would lke to have some action I have to be a male Elf  , I would like to be a female warrior elf, intersting ah?


----------



## Grond (Jan 23, 2002)

Camille, you don't get it. I would still want to be a hammer. Melkor's hammer. Oh to be squishing Elf heads again. Ahhhhh! Those were the days! Ahhhhhh! Those were the memories.


----------



## Harad (Jan 23, 2002)

I would still be a barrow wight so I could sleep in every day.


----------



## Arwen1893 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Surely I'll do*

Yes, if we could choose beetween living here and in the middle earth i will surely choose th middle earth....i'd like to live with elves...in Lorien or in Imladris....
well i'm an elf really 
kissex


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd rather that some of the magic of Middle-Earth came to our world, and that my fellow humans stopped desecrating all that is natural and beautiful, as I have a great love for our sweet home and I would see it's beauty increase outside of my own gardens if I could.


----------



## Anarchist (Feb 2, 2002)

I would love to go to Middle Earth. I would be a man maybe a Ranger. I'd like to be part of the fellowship. Then i would fight in Minas Tirith gainst the evil Orcs and send their souls to hell! That would be very epic. Knowing that your death is near yet you fight for freedom. Very distant thoughts in a world like this. I would like to take some of my beloved friends with me but I think they wouldn't want to go.


----------



## Wood Elf (Feb 4, 2002)

I would go there right away, and I would be a dirty, suffering, grungy, underappreciated human! No, I am KIDDING! I would definatelly be an elf, hence my name, a wood elf, like Legolas. That would be cool to join the Fellowship too.  Ahhh, I can dream...that would be cool, I would very much go to ME now, beam me away scotty!


----------



## TulKas Astaldo (Feb 4, 2002)

I'd be Tulkas... Plain and simple. First thing I'd do is come to Middle-Earth and beat the living sh*t outta Sauron real good.


----------



## dpcooldude (Feb 6, 2002)

*I would be*

an Elven Ranger living in Lithorlien or however you spell it. I would follow behind the fellowship and at times help them but not interfering any more than shooting an orc or two.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 6, 2002)

Nothing's holding me back here!
It's a hard choice, of course I'd want to be a Hobbit just because Gollum was one and he's the coolest! I'd also want to be a Dwarf because I'm into caves and mountains and greediness.  If I could be a certain person, I'd want to be Radagast because I have no idea what he did during the War of the Ring.
Boo humans and elves!


----------



## Glaurung (Feb 6, 2002)

I don't know. It might be cool at first, but I would probably begin to miss all of the things that industrial tech. brings into my life. For instance I really wouldn't want to start washing my clothes with a washboard. I also wouldn't want to depend on coal, or wood for my heat in the winter time. Also who knows if they have indoor plumbing on Middle Earth or if i'd have to go out into the field?


----------



## Snaga (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daisy _
> *This thread is so bittersweet. If you had asked me five years ago, I would have said, 'where is the exit?' - I would have been an elf too, probably, or an entwife - but now I have a little girl and so I am like Wendy from Peter Pan - Neverland would be off-limits now!!!
> 
> I think I am a grown-up OH MY GOSH!!!! Not that you can't be a grown-up and hietail it to ME.
> ...



Ah well you need to get your little girl into Tolkien! My little boy is 5 and he'd love to go. He'd want to be a knight, or perhaps a burglar (i.e. he wants to be Bilbo, and he thinks all hobbits are burglars!). I think I'd like to be sort of like Elladan or Elrohir - immortal, welcomed at Rivendell, but able to get out there and do stuff. Only trouble is having an Agent from the Matrix as your dad!


----------



## pointy-eared (Feb 12, 2002)

well man, if you gave the choice (and even if you didn't), i would go, even if it means that i have to start all over again, from the beginning. and so: trying to to become a whole person, being a unique person and growing up (spiritually and physically) in a whole new world, i wish i could be a princess from rhovanion, orphan and raised in the shire during her clidhood and then send to annuminas because they have no great knowledge of the history of the edain, and since i am taller than the tallest of the hobbits. 
i wish i could start to live in middle-earth around the end of the third age. since i will share the joy of welcoming the king of our race, of the dunedains of both the north and the south.

that's it i think but i am just starting to really STUDY the whole history and chronology of the three first ages, so some points may seem ill-fitted.


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 27, 2003)

Old thread brought back into the light!

I'd go, straightaway.
But as what?
If I could choose freely, I'd go as Círdan. 
Imagine: Live through it all, and always remain by the sea. I love the sea! To be out on the open ocean in a sailboat: no sounds, just the whisper of the wind in the sails!


----------



## ely (Jun 27, 2003)

I would definitely go to ME if I had an opportunity. I would go there as an elf because they're wise, beautiful and immortal (yes, I know that immortality is a burden in some ways but I think I'm ready for that). I would live somewhere by the sea. I'm not too keen on fighting or dangerous adventures but I would fight for freedom (and if I got really bored, I would probably go on those dangerous adventures too). I would prefer to be someone who gives advice and helps others.

I would stay in ME as long as I could and then sail west to Valinor and live there happily ever after


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 27, 2003)

Any day... Maiar for me.


----------



## Feanorian (Jun 27, 2003)

I do not know if someone has said this already in the thread because I have not really looked through it, but if I could I would like to have a little earth/Narnia situation. Where I can go there any time I want and stay as long as I like but then come home.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 27, 2003)

That'd be livin the dream!


----------



## Eriol (Jun 27, 2003)

Definitely not alone. If I could take some people with me, I'd do it gladly. 

I'd live in Bree, and be myself. (I like myself ). No soldiering for me -- just raising a family and going to the inn in the evening.

(I'd like to be a hobbit, if I had to change my race -- but even so I'd like to go on being me  ).

Oh, just the absence of newspapers and politics and government... It would be wonderful!

And the best would be if I could live in a "Christian Bree". I think Tolkien would allow it if I asked nicely -- he would have a small Church built on Bree...


----------



## Manveru (Jun 28, 2003)

Right away... as I'm standing (oops...sitting)

IF ONLY I HAD A CHANCE...


----------



## Feanorian (Jun 28, 2003)

> Definitely not alone. If I could take some people with me, I'd do it gladly.



Agreed. Some of my good friends who actually understand M-E so that I would not have to explain every day life to my other friends. 

I think I would prefer to live in a Christian Gondolin(if i could choose my ancient city of course) if I had to choose my 3rd age city i'd go with Lorien or Rivendell........I love ghost towns.


----------



## Annushka (Jun 29, 2003)

I would do that any minute! No matter if I was alone or not. I`d not wanna live in a certain place. Traveling around, watching the life everywhere would be great. Then I`d find a house somewhere near hobbits and live there. And I`d rather stay myself


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Jun 29, 2003)

i would, im so sick of my life. of my unbelievably dysfunctional family, of my friends who have all left, of my hopeless future (slightly depressed rite now, can you tell?). i would leave in a second... but i think i would want to be a male of the human race. women didn't get to do very many fun things, and i sure wouldn't want to live forever...


----------



## Boromir (Jul 6, 2003)

I would go to ME, for about a month and that's all, I wouldn't want to leave Earth forever.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2003)

I would


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 6, 2003)

I once imagined climbing up a tree and not being able to see th ground because i climbed so high, and then falling out and being in ME. And i could go back i climbed the tree and left it again( in a similar manner).


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2003)

Sweeet! That reminds me of the Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe...


----------



## Annushka (Jul 7, 2003)

Having some kind of portal would be perfect. Visiting Earth from time to time just to see how the human race is doing


----------



## Turin (Jul 7, 2003)

I had already started a thread simular to this. I don't have a link I think it might have been deleted.


----------



## stimie (Jul 13, 2003)

Uh...YUP, as long as I could bring my husband and kids with me . Although I might go through internet withdrawals


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jul 13, 2003)

like annushka said having a portal would be great, 'cause i would go to ME from time to time, for when i need a pick me up when i just need to get away from my family, or just when i feel like being with people other than those i see everyday


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jul 14, 2003)

Every day I am filled with a yearning for ME. I would be there in a giffy, given the chance. I would be a maia or a hobbit. Maiar have a lot of freedom-they can go to ME or the Undying Lands, and are immortal. Hobbits die, which is good. (freedom after growing weary of world). Hobbits are cute. I don't really like the modern world one bit. I would gladly leave behind everything. As long as I could bring my doggies, but maybe even without them, so help me Eru. The thing is, I don't really love anything in the world that is'nt in middle earth. I hate skycrapers, and all related stuff. I love the mountains and the sea, the forests, the hobbit holes, and the grand, epic-scale wars. All this is in ME. Heck, even doggies are in ME, so I'm sure I'd be able to bring mine.

Feanorean, I like that idea.

And Eriol, that's religous absolution. I was a jew before I founded the Eruist religion, which is heavily influenced and derived from LotR. I like bree just the way it is.


----------



## jimmyboy (Aug 2, 2003)

No, I don't think I'd go to ME. Mainly because life there wouldn't really be any better, but maybe no worse, than it is here. It would certainly be different, but no better. Mainly, you'd still have the Devil, though here he's called lucifer or satan, rather than Morgoth, but he's commonly called the Enemy.

But...if I did happen to find myself zapped back to ME, I'd rather be a maia or a valar. And I'd want to be similar to Gandalf or Aragorn, and I'd carry with me a bad-to-the-bone Mace Windu-approved purple (or maybe red) lightsaber. The orcs, trolls, dragons, and evil maiar would fall like flies over a lilypad lake!!


----------

